# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2014



## Dan (1 Jun 2014 às 08:31)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2014 às 11:03)

Bom dia ,céu limpo e o ambiente em aquecimento...hoje promete ,com 21.0ºC e vento de N.


----------



## Dan (1 Jun 2014 às 11:53)

Bom dia.

Manhã ventosa, mas com poucas nuvens. Mínima de 9,0ºC e 17,6ºC por agora.

Ainda visível alguma neve nas montanhas aqui a norte.


----------



## alentejano (1 Jun 2014 às 13:15)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Manhã ventosa, mas com poucas nuvens. Mínima de 9,0ºC e 17,6ºC por agora.
> 
> Ainda visível alguma neve nas montanhas aqui a norte.



Parabéns pela foto!..............é caso raro ainda haver neve nos picos dos montes nesta altura do ano ou acontece vários anos?


----------



## Dan (1 Jun 2014 às 14:04)

alentejano disse:


> Parabéns pela foto!..............é caso raro ainda haver neve nos picos dos montes nesta altura do ano ou acontece vários anos?



A neve ainda é o que resta do nevão que caiu na semana passada, mas os neveiros aguentam normalmente até Junho ou Julho. este ano ainda se mantêm muitos e extensos neveiros, alguns deles devem chegar ao mês de Julho.

Um neveiro a 20 de Junho de 2009.





Alguns neveiros a 10 de Julho de 2010.


----------



## alentejano (1 Jun 2014 às 15:48)

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento! podes dizer a que altitude estão esses neveiros e em que serra?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2014 às 15:51)

Boas,tarde  e vai subindo,com 25.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (1 Jun 2014 às 16:53)

Tarde de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 22.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2014 às 17:31)

Ambiente quentinho ...com 27.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jun 2014 às 19:02)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de algum vento, que parou por volta do meio dia. deixando o ambiente quente. 
houve também algumas nuvens baixas. 

atualmente  esta tudo na mesma, sol sem vento e sigo com 22.4ºC 

extremos:  12.6ºC minima  \  25.7ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2014 às 21:00)

Boas,tarde bem quente ,ainda nos 23.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 27.7ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jun 2014 às 22:26)

boas

dia de sol, com algumas nuvens altas, com vento fraco a moderado durante a tarde. apesar do vento o ambiente foi quente. 
atualmente está tudo calmo, agora sem vento e sigo com 16.6ºC

extremos:   11.9ºC minima  \  25.7ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2014 às 23:32)

Boas noites .

Hoje o dia foi passado por Lisboa...eram 21h30 quando acabei de pagar o jantar na zona do campo grande e estava fresco na rua,e já cheguei...uma maravilha as autos estradas ,por aqui mais um dia de  e algum vento,ainda 18.8ºC e vento de NW.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 28.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2014 às 12:38)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de ...mas nos próximos dias vai levar na cabeça ,dias dos meus ,mais frescos lá fora céu limpo e já vai acusando ,com 25.7ºC e algum vento de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2014 às 19:57)

Boas,tarde ...pelo final da tarde o vento de WNW a varrer o ar quente mais depressa ,os dias a seguir serão dos meus,mais frescos ,com 22.9ºC e céu limpo.

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 28.4ºC .


----------



## panda (3 Jun 2014 às 21:36)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2014*

Boas
Temperatura *17.4ºC* e *59%Hr*

Dados de hoje  *12.3ºC* / *27.6ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jun 2014 às 21:42)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com vento fraco sempre presente. 
atualmente continua nublado, sem vento e sigo com 15.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2014 às 21:45)

Boa brisa de WNW ...sabe bem,com 18.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2014 às 23:02)

Com 16.0ºC...e bem ventoso .


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2014 às 00:42)

Dan disse:


> A neve ainda é o que resta do nevão que caiu na semana passada, mas os neveiros aguentam normalmente até Junho ou Julho. este ano ainda se mantêm muitos e extensos neveiros, alguns deles devem chegar ao mês de Julho.
> 
> Um neveiro a 20 de Junho de 2009.
> 
> ...



Muito interessante.

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2014 às 10:16)

Bom dia .

Sol e brisa de NW...com 19.5ºC,vamos lá haver se a temperatura não se espanta muito .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2014 às 13:49)

Boas,muito sol mas sem chamuscar ...muito bom este fresco ,com 22.4ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (4 Jun 2014 às 17:10)

Por aqui amaneceu nuboso como case sempre, e finalmente desfacendose as nubes e quedar totalmente co ceo limpo

Dias frescos por aquí


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2014 às 19:01)

Boas,tarde com sol e uma temperatura suave ,com 23.1ºC e brisa de NW.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 24.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2014 às 21:27)

Boas,vento fresco de NW,com 16.3ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jun 2014 às 21:50)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de céu nublado da parte da manha, tornando-se pouco nublado. 
o vento soprou moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes. 

atualmente continua o vento agora mais fraco, céu pouco nublado e sigo com 14.8ºC 

extremos:  12.5ºC minima  \  24.1ºC maxima


----------



## pedro_cvl (4 Jun 2014 às 21:52)

Boas. Sigo com 13,1ºC e 79%HR
Min 10,1ºC Máx 23,9ºC


----------



## Nickname (5 Jun 2014 às 01:58)

7.4ºC mas com windchill de 4.2ºC 
http://www.meteociel.fr/temps-reel/obs_villes.php?code2=8560&jour2=5&mois2=5&annee2=2014&envoyer=OK

Adoro estas noites frescas em Junho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2014 às 10:20)

Bom dia .

Fresquinho...tão bom ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 17.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2014 às 15:45)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento de WSW...ambiente abafado,com 25.6ºC e está mais  hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2014 às 19:01)

Boas,ainda com o sol quente e algumas nuvens,com 25.2ºC...hoje não há brisa para refrescar .

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 26.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2014 às 21:47)

Noite calma quanto ao vento e ainda uma temperatura tropical...com 20.2ºc e está a faltar a brisa de NW .


----------



## pedro_cvl (5 Jun 2014 às 22:19)

Dados atuais 20ºC e 64%HR
Está um ventito de NW desagradavel 
A ver se aquece o tempo e pára de vir chuva que a agricultura agradece
Min 6,8ºC Max 24,6ºC


----------



## panda (5 Jun 2014 às 22:48)

Boas
Já com a estação meteorológica a marcar chuva
Temperatura actual *19.8ºC* e *48%Hr*

Dados de hoje  *9.1ºC* / *25.2ºC*


----------



## bigfire (6 Jun 2014 às 12:53)

Boas, por aqui o vento é moderado, começa agora a chover com o céu muito nublado, a temperatura é de 18.6º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2014 às 16:29)

Boas,por enquanto...nuvens e sol e muito vento ,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2014 às 18:37)

Boas,por aqui durante algum tempo foi um festival de vento de NW ,o céu mais nublado por nuvens mais negras...sem chuva ainda,muito negro a poente mas está a passar ao lado ,pelo radar,se apanhar alguma chuva será pouca,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Jun 2014 às 19:05)

por aqui esta a chover bem a pelo menos 2horas.
Boa rega ;D


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2014 às 19:37)

Já chegou !!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2014 às 19:46)

Já cheira a terra molhada...que bom ,parece vir com vontade,ficou quase de noite ,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Jun 2014 às 20:17)

Boas
Chuva e vento 
 acumulada *5.0mm*
Temperatura *13.4ºC* e *84%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2014 às 21:18)

Continua a chover bem ...estava mesmo a precisar de uma rega ,vai nos 12.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2014 às 21:52)

Já parou de chover,parou nos 13.0mm,o céu continua muito nublado .


----------



## Serrano (7 Jun 2014 às 11:35)

16ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado e um ventinho fresco...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2014 às 12:37)

Boas,depois da rega de ontem ...mais um dia de sol e nuvens,vento de WSW,com 19.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 12.9ºC / 22.2ºC e 14.0mm de .


----------



## joselamego (7 Jun 2014 às 18:43)

Por Lamego o dia de ontem foi de alguma chuva o que deu 11 mm
O dia de hoje foi de abertas e alguns aguaceiros fracos
temperatura máxima de 17,5ºC
Atual de 15,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2014 às 21:09)

Boas,dia agradável com temperatura muito boa ...amanhã há mais ,com 18.6ºC e alguma brisa.

Dados de hoje 11.8ºC / 23.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2014 às 10:52)

Bom dia .

O céu já estêve limpo ...agora algumas nuvens e mais um dia que vai ser de temperaturas agadáveis...muito bom ,com 18.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (8 Jun 2014 às 11:40)

16.3ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a tentar dominar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2014 às 13:31)

Boas,mais nuvens...na rua boa brisa a correr,temperatura suave ,com 20.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2014 às 16:11)

Sol sem chamuscar e nuvens...bom ambiente na rua ,com 21.8ºC e boa brisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2014 às 19:30)

Boas,mais uma tarde de temperatura amena ,algumas nuvens e sol,com 21.0ºC e uma ligeira brisa de WNW.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 23.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jun 2014 às 21:25)

ia de céu muito nublado e sem vento, tal como atualmente. sigo com 18.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2014 às 21:45)

Tudo calmo ,só uma ligeira brisa de NW,com 18.0ºC 66%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2014 às 12:58)

Boas ,hoje ainda sem sol...é cá dos meus dias ,fresquinho ,com 19.3ºC e uma ligeira brisa de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2014 às 15:00)

Boas ,o céu mais aberto e com bons momentos de sol ,a brisa de WNW a suavizar o ambiente na rua ,com 21.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2014 às 20:02)

Boas,céu quase limpo e ligeira brisa de NW,com 20.7ºC,temperaturas destas a esta hora estão-se acabar .

Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2014 às 21:32)

A brisa de NW a refrescar bem ,com 18.0ºC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (9 Jun 2014 às 22:19)

Boas. Por aqui foi dia de nuvens. Sigo com 14,9ºC e 80%HR
Min 9,2ºC Máx 21,5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jun 2014 às 23:25)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com algumas nuvens, já bem mais quentinho em relação ao de ontem.

atualmente está tudo calmo, não ha vento céu pouco nublado e sigo com 15.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2014 às 10:03)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia cá dos meus ...fresquinho ,estão acabar ,com 18.7ºC e vento de N.


----------



## Serrano (10 Jun 2014 às 11:31)

17.5 graus no Sarzedo, com o sol um pouco escondido.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jun 2014 às 13:08)

*Barras, Tábua*

Dia 7: Dia de céu nublado alternando com boas abertas (até apanhei o famoso escaldão de camionista ). Aguaceiros fracos e esporádicos principalmente durante a tarde.


Dia 8: Dia de céu nublado e poucas abertas.


Dia 9: Manhã de nuvens e tarde de Sol. *11.7°C*/*22.0°C*

---

Hoje dia 10, manhã de céu nublado maioritariamente por nuvens altas.


----------



## pedro_cvl (10 Jun 2014 às 14:14)

Boas. Agora quando fui ao café vi isto e achei bastante estranho. Alguem tem uma ideia do que possa ser? Tinha quase as cores todas do arco iris se bem que nas fotos não da para ver bem e era apenas esta nuvem pequenita que estava assim


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2014 às 15:50)

Boas ,depois de uma manhã nublada e uma temperatura amena,sol desde as 13h com a temperatura a subir bem...já chegou ,com 25.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2014 às 17:00)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Boas. Agora quando fui ao café vi isto e achei bastante estranho. Alguem tem uma ideia do que possa ser? Tinha quase as cores todas do arco iris se bem que nas fotos não da para ver bem e era apenas esta nuvem pequenita que estava assim



Talvez arco circum-horizontal, o mesmo principio do arco-íris.

Por aqui era visível um halo solar, esta tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2014 às 17:07)

Nuvens altas a chegar e a fazer sombra ,a suavizar mais o ambiente ...estava a ficar ,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (10 Jun 2014 às 18:20)

Dan disse:


> Talvez arco circum-horizontal, o mesmo principio do arco-íris.
> 
> Por aqui era visível um halo solar, esta tarde.


Dan obrigado pela resposta. Fui ver imagens na net e sim foi algo assim que eu vi. Já tinha visto halos solares mas apenas uma nuvem com cores do arco iris nunca na vida tinha visto. Fenomenos bonitos estes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2014 às 20:49)

Boas,voltamos aos dias calmos  e quentes ,vão vir os primeiros dias a sério ,já não gosto ,céu limpo e sem brisa,ainda com 23.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 26.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jun 2014 às 20:59)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado essencialmente por nuvens altas. 
tal como atualmente já está menos nublados sem vento e sigo com 19.2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jun 2014 às 21:35)

*Barras, Tábua*

De tarde o céu acabou por limpar e esteve um belo fim de tarde solarengo.
*10.0°C*/*24.8°C*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2014 às 11:20)

Bom dia .

Hoje o gajo  já morde ...acabou-se o bom tempo ,ninguém o para,vai nos 27.9ºC a esta hora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2014 às 14:44)

Boas ,a máxima do ano está nos 32.0ºC do dia 9 Maio...por enquanto vai nos 30.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2014 às 16:17)

Algumas nuvens ...anunciar o ,está a entrar na hora perigosa,vai nos 31.6ºC .


----------



## Thomar (11 Jun 2014 às 17:14)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Algumas nuvens ...anunciar o ,está a entrar na hora perigosa,vai nos 31.6ºC .



Eh, eh, 

Já ultrapassaste o valor da máxima prevista para hoje em Castelo Branco que era de +31ºC segundo o IPMA, 
e segundo o mesmo IPMA ás 14h UTC a diferença de Castelo Branco  (+30,4ºC) para a Zebreira era exactamente de +2ºC (+32,4ºC).
Imagina o bafo  que vai estar no fim-de-semana, onde são previstos +35ºC (sexta-feira) em Castelo Branco. 

Dá um saltinho a Zebreira para refrescares..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2014 às 18:49)

Thomar disse:


> Eh, eh,
> 
> Já ultrapassaste o valor da máxima prevista para hoje em Castelo Branco que era de +31ºC segundo o IPMA,
> e segundo o mesmo IPMA ás 14h UTC a diferença de Castelo Branco  (+30,4ºC) para a Zebreira era exactamente de +2ºC (+32,4ºC).
> ...



Hoje dei mais que o previsto ,e durante os próximos dias ainda vai dar mais ...Zebreira foi terra que vivi por lá entre os anos 65/69,devido há atividade profissional do meu pai  onde fiz parte da escola primária,nessa altura os verões por lá eram muito secos e faltava a água no verão,só havia durante algumas horas,para apanhar mais 2ºC nos dias quentes,basta ir a 6km daqui aos vales do rio Ponsul...a coisa muda logo de figura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2014 às 19:49)

Boas  hoje nova máxima nas temperaturas,aqueceu bem e continua aqui pela zona sul,com 31.9ºC e vento de N.

Dados de hoje 17.8ºC / 33.3ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jun 2014 às 20:24)

boas

por aqui o dia foi quente, com algumas nuvens. 
não houve vento por aqui. 

atualmente esta o céu mais limpo continuo sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 23.4ºC

extremos:  12.0ºC minima  \  28.5ºC maxima


----------



## pedro_cvl (11 Jun 2014 às 20:28)

Dia quentinho o de hoje. Praticamente sem vento
Sigo com 25,9ºC e 39%HR
Min 10,9ºC Máx 32,8ºC


----------



## panda (11 Jun 2014 às 20:51)

Boas
Temperatura actual *25.1ºC*

Dados de hoje  *12.3ºC* / *31.3ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jun 2014 às 20:57)

*Barras, Tábua*

Noite fresca e dia de Verão, dia nasceu com céu limpo e assim terminou.
*10.2°C*/*31.6°C*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2014 às 21:17)

Na rua o ar ainda ,com 28.1ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2014 às 11:02)

*Barras, Tábua*

Manhã de céu limpo, porém nota-se a presença de algo que penso serem poeiras do deserto. Vento fraco ou nulo. 
27.6°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2014 às 11:52)

Bom dia .

A primeira noite com temperatura tropical ...lá fora já cheira esturro ,com 30.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2014 às 12:41)

Boa altura para testar esses RS caseiros feitos ultimamente ,o mais recente que eu fiz...é o primeiro verão que lhe está a passar por cima ,vai aquecendo ,com 31.6ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2014 às 12:46)

*Barras, Tábua*

Vão aparecendo algumas nuvens dispersas no céu sem grande desenvolvimento. 
T.actual: 29.9°C.

Há coisa de 5 minutos vi um helicóptero kamov (provavelmente vindo da base de Santa Comba) a dirigir-se para Este, alguém sabe de alguma ocorrência?


----------



## dahon (12 Jun 2014 às 13:11)

Por Viseu começam a desenvolver-se cumulus em todos os quadrantes.
Veremos o que a tarde reserva.


----------



## dahon (12 Jun 2014 às 13:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Barras, Tábua*
> Há coisa de 5 minutos vi um helicóptero kamov (provavelmente vindo da base de Santa Comba) a dirigir-se para Este, alguém sabe de alguma ocorrência?



Infelizmente, com a vinda do calor os incêndios também aparecem.


----------



## jotackosta (12 Jun 2014 às 13:53)

Cada vez mais _cumulus_ por aqui, interessante a rapidez com que o calor se instalou! Neste momento o termómetro marca *31,2ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2014 às 13:56)

Nuvens a crescer a N ,o bafo  cada vez é maior ,com 33.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2014 às 14:11)

Avisto um cúmulo congestus interessante a NW aqui de Tábua, não sei como estão as coisas no quadrante Este, daqui a pouco dou um salto a um ponto alto e depois actualizo o "ponto de situação".
T. actual: 31.4°C


----------



## pedro_cvl (12 Jun 2014 às 14:13)

Por aqui também ha cumulus a instalarem-se por todo o lado. Alguns são já bem altos. Veremos se é desta que vem trovoada para voltar a testar o detector de trovoadas da minha estação 
A temperatura essa ja passou os 30ºC


----------



## bigfire (12 Jun 2014 às 14:49)

Por aqui um dia bem quentem, e alguns cúmulos. A temperatura continua agradável, 32º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2014 às 15:06)

Já chegou aos 34.0ºC....sufoco ,mais nuvens a crescer também a sul ...estou no meio,será que vai haver barulho .


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jun 2014 às 15:08)

33ºC e já aparecem alguns cumulus congestus sobre a serra do Caramulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jun 2014 às 15:51)

Máxima de 34ºC, neste momento há já uma descida 33.7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2014 às 16:10)

*Tábua*

Nuvens continuam no céu mas não há dinâmica para evoluirem... A ocorrer qualquer coisa creio que seja só na vertente NE da Serra da Estela.

32.0°C


----------



## panda (12 Jun 2014 às 16:20)

Boas 
Céu com alguns cumulus 
Temperatura *34ºC*


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2014 às 17:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> 33ºC e já aparecem alguns cumulus congestus sobre a serra do Caramulo.



na ultima hora a estação do ipma do Caramulo mostra 0.2mm de precipitação


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jun 2014 às 17:22)

david 6 disse:


> na ultima hora a estação do ipma do Caramulo mostra 0.2mm de precipitação



A serra esteve bastante nublada, só se foi nessa altura. Entretanto foi já detetado um raio no sul da serra da estrela.

Neste momento 33ºC e mais nublado a Este.


----------



## keipha (12 Jun 2014 às 17:28)

No caramulo não choveu. Estava lá uma brasa. Estive lá parte da tarde. Alguém sabe a localização da estação do ipma no caramulo?


----------



## keipha (12 Jun 2014 às 17:32)

A ruema do caramulo ter regressado ao mundo dos vivos é uma boa noticia :-)


----------



## Nickname (12 Jun 2014 às 17:38)

keipha disse:


> A ruema do caramulo ter regressado ao mundo dos vivos é uma boa noticia :-)



Pois, mas é um bocado duvidoso que tenha chovido por lá ou não? 
Cá para mim não está nas melhores condições a estação, é que hoje de manhã registava 26ºC ás 7 ou 8 horas, muito mais quente que qualquer outra estação.

Aqui em Viseu ás 4 da tarde estavam 30.5ºC no aeródromo e 34.2ºC na cidade segundo o ipma


----------



## keipha (12 Jun 2014 às 17:42)

Nickname disse:


> Pois, mas é um bocado duvidoso que tenha chovido por lá ou não?
> Cá para mim não está nas melhores condições a estação, é que hoje de manhã registava 26ºC ás 7 ou 8 horas, muito mais quente que qualquer outra estação.
> 
> Aqui em Viseu ás 4 da tarde estavam 30.5ºC no aeródromo e 34.2ºC na cidade segundo o ipma



Pois isso também é certo. Vamos ver se melhora.  Por isso gostava de saber a localização da estação.  Mas posso dizer que durante a tarde estava uma brasa no caramulo (vila).


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2014 às 17:46)

webcam virado para serra da lousa em miranda do corvo, mostra precipitação

http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/fotosdoze/2/show.html


----------



## Nickname (12 Jun 2014 às 17:50)

david 6 disse:


> webcam virado para serra da lousa em miranda do corvo, mostra precipitação
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/fotosdoze/2/show.html



Então deve ter mesmo chovido no Caramulo.
Por aqui há alguma nuvens, mas parecem inofensivas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2014 às 17:51)

Céu escuro aqui em Tábua bem com em todo o entender dos quadrantes Norte e Este. 

 Para ou lados da Estrela parecia haver algo jeitoso, e se já foi detectado um raio... 

31.4°C


----------



## dahon (12 Jun 2014 às 17:53)

Por Viseu já se ouve o ronronar de célula que se encontra a norte de Viseu.


----------



## CptRena (12 Jun 2014 às 17:57)

Se calhar alguém foi lá limpar o udómetro e virou o balancé... duas vezes. É que de facto a precipitação aparenta estar a passar a Este da Serra.

A estação encontra-se no meio da vila, ali perto do sanatório, por isso é normal que haja algum efeito urbano.

Aquele aquecimento deve ter sido entrada de ar (mudança da direcção do vento) por volta daquela hora, mas como a estação não tem catavento não sabemos. Ontem ocorreu também uma rampa semelhante pela mesma hora.


-----------//-----------//-----------//-----------//

Correcção:

Não deve ter sido ninguém a limpar, ou então ontem também andaram lá. É que também tem 0,1mm ontem pelas 20:00.

Deve ser algum problema, de entre os outros que essa estação tem.


----------



## keipha (12 Jun 2014 às 18:09)

CptRena disse:


> Se calhar alguém foi lá limpar o udómetro e virou o balancé... duas vezes. É que de facto a precipitação aparenta estar a passar a Este da Serra.
> 
> A estação encontra-se no meio da vila, ali perto do sanatório, por isso é normal que haja algum efeito urbano.
> 
> ...



Resta saber é qual o sanatório  mas tambem duvido que tenha havido precipitação. Obrigado pela info.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2014 às 18:12)

estação da lousã (aerodromo) na ultima hora acumulou 2.9mm de precipitação, certamente foi aquela célula que mostrei na webcam virada para a serra da lousã

PS: eu sei que a lousã pertence ao litoral centro, mas como está  fazer fronteira com o interior norte e centro e a serra da lousã ainda abrange uns concelhos do interior norte e centro, tenho partilhado em ambos os seguimentos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2014 às 18:15)

Boas  ...por aqui ainda está na hora perigosa ,com 35.8ºC e vento muito fraco...nuvens ao largo .


----------



## dahon (12 Jun 2014 às 18:17)

Agora apareceu uma célula que se formou a SE.


----------



## keipha (12 Jun 2014 às 18:17)

Ouço trovões. Parece que para os lados da serra da estrela, aquilo está a ficar animado


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2014 às 18:20)

keipha disse:


> Ouço trovões. Parece que para os lados da serra da estrela, aquilo está a ficar animado



por acaso é mesmo ai perto de tondela


----------



## keipha (12 Jun 2014 às 18:26)

david 6 disse:


> por acaso é mesmo ai perto de tondela



Estava num sitio sem visibilidade.  Agora já vi que sim. Mas é mais para nelas e canas de senhorim, como é costume.


----------



## CptRena (12 Jun 2014 às 18:27)

keipha disse:


> Resta saber é qual o sanatório  mas tambem duvido que tenha havido precipitação. Obrigado pela info.



_My bad_! Agora já fiquei a saber que afinal havia mais que um. 

http://goo.gl/maps/ZbM8t


----------



## keipha (12 Jun 2014 às 18:31)

Pois há (havia) alguns  então é junto a este. Tanta vez lá passei e nunca dei por ela. Da próxima subo ao poste para ver onde está


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jun 2014 às 18:45)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser quente, já ouço trovejar para os lados do carregal...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2014 às 18:48)

Uma célula apanhou-me de surpresa e instalou-se aqui!! 

Estava eu a ir para o ponto mais alto aqui da zona quando começo a ver uma célula brutal a Este com uma densa cortina de precipitação 
e trovões longínquos mas fortes e constantes. Decidi continuar a caminhada até que tive que regressar quando um raio caiu mais perto. 

 Chove moderadamente com pingas bem grossas, já tive umas rajadas de vento jeitosas e bastante trovoada (que por agora é escassa).

A temperatura deu um tombo enorme, actualmente estou com 22.7°C e deve ter ido mais abaixo!

Pena estar sem acesso ao computador, pois tenho fotografias brutais! 

Parece que quando venho para o interior tenho sempre a felicidade de ter trovoada, da última vez (Setembro de 2012) também tive esta alegria


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jun 2014 às 19:11)

bem foi coisa pouca, a célula nasceu mesmo aqui no vale entre santa comba e o carregal do sal. só ouvi um  não dei conta de mais nenhum. 
cá deixo uma foto de abocado, sigo com 30.8ºC





nota-se bem o céu azul da pate de traz da célula.


----------



## keipha (12 Jun 2014 às 19:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma célula apanhou-me de surpresa e instalou-se aqui!!
> 
> Estava eu a ir para o ponto mais alto aqui da zona quando começo a ver uma célula brutal a Este com uma densa cortina de precipitação
> e trovões longínquos mas fortes e constantes. Decidi continuar a caminhada até que tive que regressar quando um raio caiu mais perto.
> ...



Onde?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2014 às 19:58)

keipha disse:


> Onde?



Estou perto de Tábua, na localidade das Barras. 

Amanhã posto tudo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2014 às 20:16)

Boas,tarde bastante  ,o sol depois de estar escondido voltou aparecer ,com 30.6ºC e vento fraco de N.

Dados de hoje 20.5ºC / 35.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jun 2014 às 20:29)

agora tudo mais calmo, sem vento céu já pouco nublado e sigo com 28.7ºC

extremos:  14.1Cº minima  \\  32.7ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jun 2014 às 21:14)

Aqui continua uma boa brasa. Está quase tão quente dentro de casa como fora.

Céu pouco nublado com 27ºC e alguns roncos e chuva ao fim da tarde


----------



## keipha (12 Jun 2014 às 22:17)

Neste momento 26,7°c. 60% Hr e sem vento. Está quente muito abafado.


----------



## panda (12 Jun 2014 às 23:00)

Temperatura actual *24.8ºC* e *30%Hr*

Dados de hoje  *18.4ºC* / *34.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2014 às 23:08)

Mais uma noite que não vai baixar 20.0ºC ,ainda com 27.0ºC  e o vento N fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2014 às 23:16)

*Barras, Tábua*

O dia ficou marcado pela passagem de uma célula que originou ~30 minutos de chuva intensa e trovoada pelas 18h.

*15.0°C*/*32.8°C*

-------------

Fiquei pasmado há instantes quando um amigo meu do Facebook postou uma fotografia de hoje da Serra da Estrela (Torre)... com neve!!!


----------



## jotackosta (12 Jun 2014 às 23:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Barras, Tábua*
> 
> O dia ficou marcado pela passagem de uma célula que originou ~30 minutos de chuva intensa e trovoada pelas 18h.
> 
> ...



No ano passado, também na Torre, em lugares pouco expostos ao sol ela lá resistiu até Julho!! É bom para tirar fotos na neve de calções e manga curta


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2014 às 09:51)

Bom dia .

Hoje vai ser o primeiro dia inferno ...já vai nos 30.0ºC e é so ar quente .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jun 2014 às 13:02)

*Barras, Tábua*

O dia começou com céu limpo, mas já vão aparecendo algumas nuvens, escassas, nada que se compare com o dia de ontem...

A mínima foi de *16.8°C* e sigo com 31.1°C.

Pelas 15h vou regressar à capital


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jun 2014 às 13:05)

Boas pessoal, não sei se já repararam que vai chovendo pela Torre na Serra.
Já conta com 0.6mm acumulados e estava com um rate de 11.2 mm/h.
A temperatura está a descer, já bateu nos 20.0ºc e segue pelos 18.4ºc


----------



## keipha (13 Jun 2014 às 13:13)

Hoje vai ser uma tarde animada outra vez. Estão a formar-se cumulus a norte e este. A zona da serra da estrela vertente oeste  já está a escurecer.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jun 2014 às 13:17)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, não sei se já repararam que vai chovendo pela Torre na Serra.
> Já conta com 0.6mm acumulados e estava com um rate de 11.2 mm/h.
> A temperatura está a descer, já bateu nos 20.0ºc e segue pelos 18.4ºc



De facto está por lá uma bela célula!


----------



## Paula (13 Jun 2014 às 13:30)

Elas andam aí


----------



## pedro_cvl (13 Jun 2014 às 13:45)

A minha estação detectou uma descarga electrica a uns 20km de distancia. Vamos ver se isto anima de tarde.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jun 2014 às 13:51)

Fui 'investigar' e há como que duas células na zona da Estrela, uma sobre a Torre e outra mais para NE.

Aqui à volta vão-se formando bastantes congestus, pena que me vá embora daqui a breves instantes, o dia de hoje e de amanhã prometem...


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jun 2014 às 14:12)

boas

por aqui a manha foi quentinha tal como a noite, com uma minima de 19.1ºC 
atualmente algumas nuvens e como aqui ja foi dito uma célula para os lados da estrela, vento fraco e sigo com 30.5ºC 


mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2014 às 14:13)

Boas   ...não sei como há gente que gosta destes dias de inferno ,lá fora nem dá para andar ,vai nos 36.0ºC e só ar quente .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jun 2014 às 14:51)

Células interessantes a crescer a Este e a Oeste daqui (Tábua), vamos ver se tenho festa de despedida.

Máxima até ao momento: *34.3°C*


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jun 2014 às 15:52)

34.4ºC e cumulus congestus a Este. Por aqui andam só uns cumulus perdidos, parece que hoje a festa é mais a sul.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jun 2014 às 15:56)

Por aqui já se ouve a trovoada e a temperatura está nos 35ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2014 às 16:36)

Hoje as nuvens são mais,já vão fazendo sombra algum tempo,ajudou a temperatura a descer...mas ficou um grande bafo  ,com 34.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Célia Salta (13 Jun 2014 às 16:49)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui já se ouve a trovoada e a temperatura está nos 35ºC.



Por Aqui ja passou muita chuva e trovoada  
Assim vale a pena


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jun 2014 às 17:06)

Despeço-me de Tábua com céu pouco nublado e uma brasa tórrida, 35.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2014 às 18:03)

As nuvens sumiram-se ..novamente com sol e voltou o  em força ,com 35.1ºC .


----------



## jotackosta (13 Jun 2014 às 19:19)

Por aqui uma pequena brisa mas a temperatura ainda nos *30,1ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2014 às 19:34)

Ambiente ainda ...céu limpo ,o vento de N aumentar,com 33.8ºC.
Nova máxima na temperatura e o dia mais quente nas últimas quase 24h .

Dados de hoje 23.6ºC / 36.2ºC .


----------



## panda (13 Jun 2014 às 21:55)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Ambiente ainda ...céu limpo ,o vento de N aumentar,com 33.8ºC.
> Nova máxima na temperatura e o dia mais quente nas últimas quase 24h .
> 
> Dados de hoje 23.6ºC / 26.2ºC .



26.2ºC de máxima


----------



## panda (13 Jun 2014 às 22:01)

Boas
Dia quente e a noite também esta a ser quente 
Temperatura actual *26.5ºC* e *24%Hr*

Dados de hoje  *20.2ºC* / *34.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2014 às 22:01)

panda disse:


> 26.2ºC de máxima



Muito obrigado Panda !Já foi corrigido...por aqui se abana  ...com 28.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jun 2014 às 23:05)

boas

por Gouveia a tarde foi quente com alguns cúmulos mais desenvolvidos mas que não deram em nada. 
ao final da tarde levantou-se vento fraco mas só soprou durante algumas horas. 
atualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento céu limpo e sigo com uns agradáveis 23.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2014 às 10:06)

Bom dia.

Já está abrasar lá fora ,com 29.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2014 às 11:40)

Boas ,céu limpo e vento fraco e ...hoje está previsto para aqui 37.0ºC ,é tudo há bruta ,vai subindo ,com 32.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (14 Jun 2014 às 12:30)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 25 graus.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Jun 2014 às 12:39)

Mini férias pela Cova da Beira... 
Ontem à noite camping na Serra da Gardunha, noite agradável, sempre de t-shirt e calções.
A esta hora já não se pode andar na rua, começam a aparecer núvens por cima da Serra da Estrela que prometem desenvolvimento nas próximas horas.

Ainda há vestígios de neve na Torre! 

Temperatura: 33ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2014 às 12:41)

Logo à noite a ver se consigo postar os registos dos últimos dias, ando com exames e de tarde tenho escuteiros, não dá tempo para tudo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2014 às 13:19)

Vento fraco e lá vai subindo...com 34.5ºC ,para a tarde é que vão ser elas  .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Jun 2014 às 15:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A esta hora já não se pode andar na rua, começam a aparecer núvens por cima da Serra da Estrela que prometem desenvolvimento nas próximas horas.



Hoje não está a haver a dinâmica de ontem... A convecção não tem chance. 
O Wunder diz que deverão estar uns 37/38ºC.



Foto de ontem à noite:







Cova da Beira vista da Serra da Gardunha
13/06/2014


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2014 às 15:48)

Muita bruma  e ambiente sufocante na rua ,com 36.3ºC e ar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2014 às 16:14)

Está ficar bravo lá fora ,com 36.8ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jun 2014 às 16:21)

Vários cumulus aqui, o sol já está escondido. 33.4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jun 2014 às 17:19)

Acho que ao nível de trovoadas o dia está arrumado, as nuvens estão já a dissipar-se. 33.4ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2014 às 18:56)

Algumas nuvens e 29,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 18,2ºC / 30,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2014 às 20:08)

Boas,hoje...nova máxima do ano ,parece vir por ai uns dias,ainda ,mas mais suave,com 32.5ºC e vento quente .

Dados de hoje 23.7ºC / 37.1ºC .


----------



## jotackosta (14 Jun 2014 às 21:07)

Boas!

Dia sem nuvens por aqui e com muito calor
De momento 27ºC e televisão cá fora para ver os jogos do mundial ao fresquinho eheh


----------



## joselamego (14 Jun 2014 às 21:07)

Por Lamego dia de calor
Máxima de 33ºC
Mínima de 20ºC
Atual de 27,8ºC

Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2014 às 21:38)

Hoje com uma ligeira brisa de WNW...mas ainda com 29.0ºC .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2014 às 22:43)

Aqui ficam os registos de quinta-feira dia 12:






























(compilação de 3 raios)


----------



## panda (14 Jun 2014 às 23:40)

levantou-se vento 
Temperatura actual *26.4ºC*

Dados de hoje  *19.8ºC* / *35.3ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jun 2014 às 01:08)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo mas com algumas nuvens da parte da tarde. 
o vento soprou fraco da parte da manha tendo parado por volta do meio dia. 

atualmente esta bem agradável, sem vento céu limpo e sigo com 22.5ºC 

extremos:  18.9ºC minima  \  31.5ºC maxima


----------



## panda (15 Jun 2014 às 01:18)

Vento com rajadas de *42Km/h* 
Temperatura *24.5ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jun 2014 às 02:38)

panda disse:


> Vento com rajadas de *42Km/h*
> Temperatura *24.5ºC*



De facto agora pelo início da madrugada levantou-se uma bela ventania.

22.7ºC e um forno dentro de casa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2014 às 10:07)

Bom dia .

Hoje com melhor ambiente e mais saudável ...já não era sem tempo,com 23.1ºC .


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2014 às 12:14)

Um céu quase sem nuvens, algum vento e 21,4ºC por agora.

Mínima de 12,5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (15 Jun 2014 às 12:16)

20.5ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a reinar...


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jun 2014 às 14:37)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de céu limpo com vento fraco a moderado desde as 3.30h, tive que me levantar para fechar as janelas  sigo com 29.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2014 às 17:50)

Boas ,hoje sim...dia de verão ,depois de 3 dias e 3 noites de inferno ,com céu limpo e uns 32.4ºC.


----------



## panda (15 Jun 2014 às 20:37)

Boas 
Noite de muito vento k durou até ao meio da manha 
Hoje o dia esteve mais fresco, com uma máxima de *28.8ºC*
Temperatura actual *26.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2014 às 20:38)

Boas,tarde de verão normal...muito sol e algum ,com 29.2ºC e vento de N.

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 32.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2014 às 22:40)

Vento de NNE,ainda com 26.0ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jun 2014 às 00:18)

boas 

por Gouveia a tarde já foi de menos vento, com o sol sempre a bombar  
atualmente já se levantou o vento outra vez sopra fraco, algumas vezes moderado céu limpo e sigo com 22.3ºC

extremos:  17.4ºC minima  \  28.9ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2014 às 10:51)

Bom dia .

Manhã com céu limpo e ambiente de verão na rua,com 24.0ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Dan (16 Jun 2014 às 12:20)

Céu limpo, algum vento e 19,9ºC. Mínima de 10,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2014 às 20:15)

Boas,dia de céu limpo e um dia de verão normal ,ainda com 29.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 17.2ºC / 31.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jun 2014 às 22:43)

boas

por Gouveia o dia de sol, com vento fraco durante todo o dia parando agora ao final da tarde.
atualmente estou sem vento, céu limpo e sigo com 21.9ºC ja se nota bem mais fresco. 

extremos  15.4ºC minima  \  27.9ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2014 às 23:00)

Boas,hoje já se nota mais fresco ...a esta hora ,com 23.6ºC e algum vento de NNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2014 às 13:49)

Boas  a manhã foi de banhos ...boa temperatura do ar,nada a chamuscar,e o resto da semana ainda melhor...verão ,com 29.0ºC...não precisa de mexer mais...está bom assim .


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jun 2014 às 15:19)

boas


por Gouveia a noite já foi mais calma,com menos vento tal como a manha. que foi quentinha sigo com 27.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2014 às 16:06)

Boas ...tudo calmo  ,com 31.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2014 às 22:39)

Boas,tudo calmo  para uma noite ainda temperatura amena,ainda com 23.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 31.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jun 2014 às 22:44)

por Gouveia está tudo calmo, não há vento céu limpo e sigo com 20.8ºC. 

extremos de hoje: 16.1ºC minima  \  27.7ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2014 às 11:48)

Bom dia .

A coisa já está a mudar ...mas para melhor ,já se precisava de uns dias mais frescos,logo pela manhã apareceu nublado e está um sol a 50%,com 23.8ºC.

Hoje já foi feito corte há relva do jardim...aproveitando o fresco .


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jun 2014 às 14:54)

boas

Por Gouveia a manha foi de céu limpo e sem vento. atualmente já creche umas nuvens, sem vento e um pouco mais quente do que ontem com 28.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2014 às 15:38)

Boas,por aqui o céu,ficou novamente muito nublado,algum vento de WSW,com 27.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2014 às 18:10)

Boas!

Estou de volta ao Nordeste. 

Aqui por Bragança neste momento alguma nuvens altas e 27.7ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jun 2014 às 20:36)

Instalou-se aqui uma rica nevoeirada. 23.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2014 às 21:07)

Boas ,tenho de volta a brisa de WNW ,dá outro encanto ao ambiente...andou fugida durante alguns dias ,com 22.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 28.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jun 2014 às 22:38)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de céu muito nublado, com vento fraco. tal como atualmente o céu está encoberto com vento fraco e sigo com 19.5ºC 

extremos:  16.0ºC  \  28.5ºC maxima


----------



## panda (18 Jun 2014 às 23:30)

Boas 
Temperatura *21ºC* e *65%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2014 às 10:44)

Bom dia .

Bom fresco ....muito bom ,com 20.5ºC,boa temperatura,tão bom este fresquinho natural...esta noite a brisa já limpou o ar quente dentro de casa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2014 às 11:48)

Nuvens baixas e sol ,com 22.8ºC e algum vento de WSW.


----------



## bigfire (19 Jun 2014 às 12:39)

Boas
Neste momento sol com algumas nuvens, mas o dia por agora está mais fresquinho que os anteriores, durante a madrugada caio um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo, mas nada de trovoada. A temperatura agora é de 26.3º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2014 às 16:12)

Boas ,céu quase limpo e vento moderado de WSW,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2014 às 17:26)

bigfire disse:


> Boas
> Neste momento sol com algumas nuvens, mas o dia por agora está mais fresquinho que os anteriores, durante a madrugada caio um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo, mas nada de trovoada. A temperatura agora é de 26.3º.



Estava a ver no radar, e foi um aguaceiros completamente isolado.
Ainda assim a estação na cidade ainda acumulou 2,6mm entre as 5 e as 6h da manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2014 às 19:24)

Boas ,céu limpo e vento de WSW,com 26.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 27.6ºC .


----------



## bigfire (19 Jun 2014 às 19:32)

AnDré disse:


> Estava a ver no radar, e foi um aguaceiros completamente isolado.
> Ainda assim a estação na cidade ainda acumulou 2,6mm entre as 5 e as 6h da manhã.



Interessante então, numca pensei que acumula-se assim tanto, acordei as 5:20 com o barulho, e não durou mais do que 15 minutos.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2014 às 19:54)

Boas!

Hoje andei pela zona raiana de Vinhais a fazer trabalho de campo para a minha tese e era possível ver a Norte algumas pequenas células a crescerem no lado espanhol a meio da tarde, as células progrediram depois para Norte e a esta hora ainda se vêem no satélite mas já estão mais longe da fronteira.








Cheguei à pouco a Bragança e por aqui está uma tarde quente com algumas nuvens dispersas e cerca de 27/28ºC nas estações on-line da cidade.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jun 2014 às 21:40)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu encoberto paticamente todo o dia, penso que seja neblina pois não se vê o cimo da serra. só ao meio da tarde é que começou a descobrir o sol. e assim continua nao houve vento e sigo com 19.7ºC 

extremos:  17.4ºC minima  \  24.4ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2014 às 22:33)

Boas,boa brisa a correr já de WNW,com 19.6ºC...há tanto tempo não via uma temperatura destas a esta hora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2014 às 12:14)

Bons dias .

Por aqui continuação do bom tempo ...ao fresco ,muito bom ,com 23.2ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2014 às 14:20)

Mais nuvens e com 24.6ºC...vento de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2014 às 20:17)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 23.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 26.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jun 2014 às 22:00)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, tornado-se pouco nublado ao longo do dia. 
mão houve vento por aqui. o sol ate esteve bastante forte.
Atualmente está praticamente tudo limpo sem vento e sigo com 19.2ºC

extremos:  14.6ºC minima  \  25.8ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2014 às 10:47)

Bom dia.

O verão vai começar da melhor maneira...tempo fresco ...muito bom,e agora uns aguaceiros,tambem faziam cá falta ,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (21 Jun 2014 às 12:31)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> O verão vai começar da melhor maneira...tempo fresco ...muito bom,e agora uns aguaceiros,tambem faziam cá falta ,com 18.4ºC.


Se o amigo tivesse culturas pendentes do bom tempo e não de aguaceiros não os pedia....Tudo no seu tempo e verão é tempo de calor e não de aguaceiros.


----------



## Serrano (21 Jun 2014 às 12:31)

Já tivemos aguaceiros no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar agora 18.5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2014 às 13:47)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Se o amigo tivesse culturas pendentes do bom tempo e não de aguaceiros não os pedia....Tudo no seu tempo e verão é tempo de calor e não de aguaceiros.



significado de calor, depende, também pode aparecer umas trovoadas de vez em quando, e ainda estamos em Junho, há muito tempo para o calor, se calhar depois se tiver muito calor e entrar mos em seca ainda se vêem queixar que não cai uns pingos


----------



## Nickname (21 Jun 2014 às 13:52)

Chegou a chuvinha, muito intensa por agora


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jun 2014 às 15:03)

boas

Por Gouveia já choveu, sigo com o céu muito nublado vento fraco e sigo com 15.4ºC


----------



## Nickname (21 Jun 2014 às 19:00)

Chove torrencialmente agora, ambiente  bem fresco na rua, que maravilha !!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2014 às 19:06)

Boas,já foi marcado por mais aguaceiros de tarde...1.0mm,os primeiros deste verão ,agora sol e algumas nuvens ,com 20.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 25.7ºC e 1.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (21 Jun 2014 às 19:11)

Já acalmou, foram 15 minutos bem intensos, chuva miúda por agora


----------



## Nickname (21 Jun 2014 às 19:45)

Como o Verão começou por aqui


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jun 2014 às 19:47)

Boa tarde. Aqui a manhã foi de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, já durante tarde  mantiveram-se também os aguaceiros mas com uma valente chuvada de pingas muito grossas e frequentes.


----------



## Dan (21 Jun 2014 às 19:58)

Por aqui hoje ainda não choveu e nem está com cara disso.

Algumas nuvens e 19,3ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje: 13,3ºC / 24,0ºC


----------



## Nickname (21 Jun 2014 às 20:37)

Cá está, foram 10 mm, uma hora bem chuvosa para a estação do ano em questão.
Veremos se na cidade não foi ainda mais daqui a pouco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jun 2014 às 21:03)

Aproxima-se daqui mais uma carga de água, pena é não trazer trovoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2014 às 21:10)

Céu pouco nublado pela zona e muito nublado a sul ,com 19.2ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jun 2014 às 21:38)

Começam os aguaceiros fracos, 19.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2014 às 22:17)

Por Lamego dia com muitas nuvens, sol a espreitar por vezes
Alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Dados de hoje:
Máx de 23,3ºC
Mínima de 13,3ºC

Atual de 17.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jun 2014 às 22:30)

Chuva moderada à pouco. 18.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jun 2014 às 22:47)

boas

Por Gouveia a tarde de céu muito nublado, mas não choveu por este lados, apenas aquele aguaceiro de que falei ao inicio da tarde.  
atualmente está tudo igual, céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 17.3ºC

temperaturas de hoje: 14.4ºC minima  \  21.7ºC maxima


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2014 às 22:50)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui hoje ainda não choveu e nem está com cara disso.
> 
> Algumas nuvens e 19,3ºC por agora.
> 
> Extremos de hoje: 13,3ºC / 24,0ºC



Passei o dia na zona de Vinhais e ao longo de dia tivemos alguns aguaceiros (4 ou 5), oa mais fortea e mais longos foram ao inicio da tarde e no meio da manhã. Os aguaceiros foram intercalados por períodos de sol, mas no geral o dia foi bastante nebuloso e fresco.

Não deixa de ser interessante o facto de não ter chovido em Bragança apesar da curta distancia para Vinhais.


----------



## panda (21 Jun 2014 às 22:56)

Boas 
De madrugada ainda chuviscou mas pouco, foi de tarde as 19h e tal que caiu bem.
 acumulada *6.0mm*
Temperatura actual *16.4ºC* e *71%Hr*


----------



## bigfire (22 Jun 2014 às 00:52)

O dia começou com sol e fresco, durante a manhã o sol ainda manteve a sua presença com bastante calor, durante a hora de almoço todo mudou, com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fortes, que foram marcando a sua presença durante o dia, nada que estraga-se o grande CIRCUITO DE VILA REAL . Quem for de perto, que passe por está cidade durante este domingo, e desfrute das corridas num dos circuitos urbanos mais antigos de Portugal .


----------



## Serrano (22 Jun 2014 às 11:42)

18.7ºC no Sarzedo, com um ligeiro vento e poucas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2014 às 11:55)

Boas ,por aqui céu pouco nublado ,muito sol e quente,é sol de trovoada ,temperatura amena,com 22.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2014 às 13:58)

Boas!

Céu com algumas nuvens em Bragança e 22.9ºC na estação do IPB.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jun 2014 às 14:01)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de sol mas com muitas nuvens, tal como acontece agora. sigo com 23.2ºC


----------



## jotackosta (22 Jun 2014 às 14:22)

Muitas nuvens, um pouco abafado, com 23,6ºC.


----------



## keipha (22 Jun 2014 às 15:44)

Neste momento a sudoeste do caramulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2014 às 16:30)

Boas,por aqui,é só nuvens a passar ,vento aumentar de WSW,com 24.4ºC.


----------



## keipha (22 Jun 2014 às 16:46)

Hoje ameaça,  mas até agora nada. Só vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jun 2014 às 17:02)

keipha disse:


> Hoje ameaça,  mas até agora nada. Só vento.



Aqui está também já a chuva presente, as células do Litoral estão agora a entrar


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jun 2014 às 17:14)

Chuva moderada picada a vento 18.3ºC.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jun 2014 às 17:17)

foguetes provocam relâmpagos, estava em casa e vi um clarão e depois o foguete e o trovão e depois mais dois foguetes e de-repente pararam os foguetes só ouvi 3 o que é estranho pois geralmente há mais não sei mais pormenores, sei que foi um relâmpago forte e de longa duração não tinha havido nenhum antes e também pararam


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2014 às 17:25)

Por aqui armou-se um vendaval ,e fez descer a temperatura para os 21.2ºC...nuvens só ao largo .


----------



## keipha (22 Jun 2014 às 17:36)

Por aqui acumulei 4.0mm assim de repente. Grande aguaceiro


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jun 2014 às 17:39)

por Gouveia levantou-se um vendaval a bocado agora começa a chover. não há sinal de trovoadas.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jun 2014 às 17:39)

Começou agora a chuviscar por aqui, tempo ventoso, escuro e fresco.


----------



## jotackosta (22 Jun 2014 às 17:47)

Muito escuro mesmo, nuvens baixas e a chover por enquanto. A temperatura vai nos 20,1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jun 2014 às 18:07)

O sol vai aparecendo de novo, 19.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2014 às 19:04)

Por Lamego muito vento e escuro
começa a chuviscar
temperatura de 17,4ºC
Máxima foi de 22,2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jun 2014 às 19:07)

Céu muito nublado com 19.7ºC. Não vejo para já, grandes células a encaminharem-se aqui para o sul do distrito


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2014 às 19:36)

Boas,por aqui o céu ficou muito nublado,vento fresco de WNW,com 19.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.1ºC / 25.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jun 2014 às 21:29)

Por Gouveia a chuva foi pouca, não durou mais de 10 minutos caiu de forma moderada. 
o vento parou assim que parou de chover. arrefeceu um pouco. 

atualmente o céu está nublado sem vento e sigo com 16.5ºC 

extremos:  13.4ºC minima  \  25.1ºC maxima


----------



## pedro_cvl (22 Jun 2014 às 21:34)

Boas. Sigo com 19,3ºC e 66%HR.
A máxima hoje não foi além dos 24,8ºC. Hoje não choveu mas ontem choveu e bem. Em pouco mais de meia hora caíram 13,5 mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jun 2014 às 22:40)

Volta a chover de forma fraca a moderada. 16.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2014 às 12:57)

Bons dias.

Por aqui...já chove para a primeira semana de verão,não está mau ,ainda há muitas semanas de verão pela frente ,sem vento e aguaceiros,com 20.2ºC...também que sabe este ar fresco .


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Jun 2014 às 13:04)

Pelo Fundão já troveja, a rotação das nuvens fará com que passe à tangente daqui. Vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2014 às 13:27)

Por estes lados está tudo estático. Várias cumulus congestus e também várias abertas.

25.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2014 às 13:40)

As nuvens por aqui já fazem barulho ,a sul muito escuro e em volta ,aguaceiros,com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2014 às 13:44)

Algures também já alguma célula que vai roncando por estes lados.

Confirmo, é uma célula a Nordeste.


----------



## keipha (23 Jun 2014 às 13:52)

Zona de Canas de senhorim trovoada e chuva intensa


----------



## keipha (23 Jun 2014 às 13:56)

Em cabanas do viriato chuva forte, trovoada e vento moderado


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jun 2014 às 14:02)

boas

por Gouveia houve-se trovejar ao longe para oeste, deve ser essa de canas, esta também escuro para a serra mas por enquanto aqui nada. esta abafado por aqui

EDIT: já troveja também pela serra 14.04h


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jun 2014 às 14:15)

aqui esta a menina que anda para os lados de Nelas


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2014 às 14:17)

São audíveis grandes estoiros principalmente a nordeste e de vez em quando um outro mais para norte ou noroeste. A célula está com dificuldades em encostar-se à serra do Caramulo. Vai pingando.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jun 2014 às 14:17)

Começam a ouvir-se os primeiros trovões.

Ainda não caiu uma única pinga por aqui, mas o céu está muito escuro.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jun 2014 às 14:57)

por Gouveia ja nao se houve trovoada, mas esta o céu muito carregado, vento fraco e sigo com 21.7ºC


----------



## bigfire (23 Jun 2014 às 15:35)

Boas
A manhã começou com trovoada e aguaceiros, o sol também ainda apareceu durante a manhã, por agora o céu já tornou a escorecer e já se ouve a trovoada que não anda muito distante daqui. A temperatura é de 23º.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jun 2014 às 15:41)

Que brutalidade a quantidade de raios caídos na Galiza, bem junto à fronteira com Trás os Montes.

Nota-se perfeitamente a linha de crescimento das células das últimas horas a começar na zona da Serra da Corôa / Montesinho a extender-se até praticamente Lugo capital! 

A MeteoGalicia já detectou quase 3700 raios!


----------



## Nickname (23 Jun 2014 às 16:26)

Começa finalmente a chover neste momento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jun 2014 às 16:52)

O Rain Alarm mostra uma célula potente a descarregar no zona de Torre Dona Chama que parece dirigir-se para Chaves.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2014 às 17:35)

Está tudo mais tranquilo agora ao fim da tarde, contrariamente ao inicio da tarde, caiu cada bomba aqui perto que só agora estou a conseguir aceder à Internet de novo.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2014 às 17:40)

Boas!

Por volta das 16h30 estava em Vinhais caiu um aguaceiro muito forte e com granizo acompanhado de forte trovoada. 

Por agora aqui em Bragança céu muito escuro a Oeste devido a uma grande célula que continua a fortalecer-se na zona de Vinhais/Chaves e Sul da Galiza.


----------



## jotackosta (23 Jun 2014 às 17:42)

Está porreiro o mapa das descargas eléctricas do IPMA, de Norte a Sul!! Por aqui ainda não choveu, trovoada ouviu-se ao longe para os lados de Gouveia, Manteigas. Tudo calmo


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2014 às 17:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que brutalidade a quantidade de raios caídos na Galiza, bem junto à fronteira com Trás os Montes.
> 
> Nota-se perfeitamente a linha de crescimento das células das últimas horas a começar na zona da Serra da Corôa / Montesinho a extender-se até praticamente Lugo capital!
> 
> A MeteoGalicia já detectou quase 3700 raios!



Está forte a Galiza hoje!!  







Trovadas em tempo real: http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jun 2014 às 17:46)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por volta das 16h30 estava em Vinhais caiu um aguaceiro muito forte e com granizo acompanhado de forte trovoada.
> 
> Por agora aqui em Bragança céu muito escuro a Oeste devido a uma grande célula que continua a fortalecer-se na zona de Vinhais/Chaves e Sul da Galiza.



A minha mãe acaba de me ligar... Forte trovoada por lá!


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2014 às 18:00)

O que era interessante era ainda haver festa à noite. Para já vão caindo uns pingos aqui e acolá. 
20.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2014 às 18:33)

Ouvem-se trovões distantes em Bragança, céu muito nublado e o vento está fraco.

Veremos o que isto vai dar!


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Jun 2014 às 18:36)

Trovoada por cima da Covilhã. Há pouco haviam três células à volta da cidade. As luzes no serra já foram abaixo duas vezes.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jun 2014 às 19:05)

Já troveja de novo por Gouveia, desta vez vem de trás da serra. Deve ser a tal que estava pela Covilhã. 
parece que se dirige para estes lados, a ver vamos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2014 às 19:13)

Boas,foi uma tarde a passar quase tudo ao lado ,já com sol e céu pouco nublado,com 18.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 22.0ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2014 às 19:42)

Reina o sol com muitas nuvens, parece que a célula dos lados da Guarda ainda aqui vem bater


----------



## Nickname (23 Jun 2014 às 20:06)

Finalmente um aguaceiro verdadeiramente forte, o primeiro do dia.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2014 às 20:30)

Nickname disse:


> Finalmente um aguaceiro verdadeiramente forte, o primeiro do dia.



E parece estar a trovejar aí perto


----------



## jotackosta (23 Jun 2014 às 20:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E parece estar a trovejar aí perto



Ela anda por aqui, Penalva atrai raios! Pelos vistos vai a caminho de Sátão.

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en


----------



## invent (23 Jun 2014 às 20:46)

Bem, tivemos por aqui ainda uma boa animação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2014 às 20:55)

A chuva também já aqui chegou, ainda que fraca para já. 18.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jun 2014 às 20:55)

boas

por Gouveia trovejou bem mas com pouca chuva pelo menos na minha zona, pois passou tudo mais para Este, foi virada a mangualde ou Viseu não sei bem. ainda vejo atividade ao longe  

atualmente esta tudo calmo e mais fresco, céu nublado sem vento e sigo com 16.0ºC 

extremos:  12.7ºC minima   \  23.7ºC maxima


----------



## keipha (23 Jun 2014 às 21:13)

na altura de maior actividade na zona de Cabanas de Viriato, Canas de Senhorim e Carregal do Sal, houve na zona entre Cabanas de Viriato e Carregal do Sal uns minutos intensos de queda de granizo, que obrigou a parar o trânsito.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2014 às 21:48)

Boas,tudo calmo ,céu pouco nublado,com bom fresco e vai nos 15.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2014 às 22:28)

Por Lamego dia muito nublado, com alguma trovoada, mas chuva muito pouca. apenas acumulou 0,9mm

Agora estão 14,5ºC
Máxima de 20ºC
Mínima de 13,3ºC
------------------------------

Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2014 às 23:30)

Boa noite!

Já estava a preparar-me para me deitar mas ouvi um ronco distante fui à janela e comecei a ver relâmpagos distantes a Este/Sudeste da minha localização, cerca de 1 ou 2 por minuto, a célula parece estar em aproximação. Será que ainda vou ter direito a festa? Já não estava a contar!


----------



## Norther (23 Jun 2014 às 23:47)

Boas noites, por aqui céu com alguma nebulosidade, sem vento e uma temperatura de 14.0ºC


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2014 às 23:56)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Já estava a preparar-me para me deitar mas ouvi um ronco distante fui à janela e comecei a ver relâmpagos distantes a Este/Sudeste da minha localização, cerca de 1 ou 2 por minuto, a célula parece estar em aproximação. Será que ainda vou ter direito a festa? Já não estava a contar!



Chegou a chuva sob a forma de pingos grossos e dispersos, continuam a ouvir-se trovões. 

Algumas das descargas eléctricas ocorridas estão a ser captadas pelos detectores do blitzortung  







http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en&


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2014 às 00:17)

QUE SUSTO APANHEI GRANDE ESTOIRO!!   

Lá se foi a iluminação publica, chove forte agora


----------



## Fil (24 Jun 2014 às 00:23)

Grande trovoada agora, cai também algum granizo.


----------



## Norther (24 Jun 2014 às 00:42)

E fotos não há?


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2014 às 00:43)

Passou por aqui uma trovoada muito forte, foram 20 minutos de grandes raios, acompanhados de chuva forte e granizo. Fiquei sem luz durante uns minutos, foi das melhores dos  últimos tempos. 

Ainda se houve mas parece que já se está a afastar, esta passou mesmo à vertical de Bragança.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2014 às 00:44)




----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2014 às 00:58)

Um pouco mais espaçadas, mas continuam as descargas. A chuva também vai caindo com maior ou menor intensidade.


----------



## ICunha (24 Jun 2014 às 00:59)

Acho que por agora já acalmou mas foi uma grande festa de S.Joao pelos lados de Bragança com direito a uns grandes raios,a fazer lembrar  trovoada do ano passado que também aconteceu por esta altura  se não estou em erro.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2014 às 01:12)

ICunha disse:


> Acho que por agora já acalmou mas foi uma grande festa de S.Joao pelos lados de Bragança com direito a uns grandes raios,a fazer lembrar  trovoada do ano passado que também aconteceu por esta altura  se não estou em erro.



Também me lembro bem dessa trovoada!  Essa foi um pouco mais tarde, foi no dia 11 de Julho, tenho fotos dessa trovoada. Alias o meu avatar é um raio dessa trovoada!

Desta vez nem bateria tinha na maquina  e além disso estava a  não tenho muita visibilidade da minha casa para registos.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ainda se ouvem trovões mas está tudo bastante mais calmo, acho que acabou a festa por aqui, é hora de recolher.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jun 2014 às 02:35)

Por Gouveia vejo relampejar, não sei onde fica aquilo, mas e bem para norte. 
Fornos de Algodres ou Celorico da Beira  no satélite não consigo perceber


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2014 às 08:23)

Bons dias .

Alguma neblina e um fresco natural e saudável ,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jun 2014 às 08:53)

Bom dia. O dia inicia-se com nevoeiro cerrado, 16.1ºC e uma célula no norte do distrito com alguma trovoada a dirigir-se para sul.


----------



## dahon (24 Jun 2014 às 09:32)

Por Viseu já se ouvem trovões.
Edit(9:40) Estão a aumentar de frequência e cada vez mais próximos, acompanhados de chuva fraca.


----------



## xtremebierzo (24 Jun 2014 às 10:32)

Boas¡

Tras a tempestade de onte con chuva intensa, oxe nubrao, con *15.6ºC*











Saudos


----------



## xtremebierzo (24 Jun 2014 às 11:39)

Chove intensamente ágora


----------



## Nickname (24 Jun 2014 às 11:59)

Dia muito chuvoso hoje, o mais chuvoso do mês.

No aeródromo a temperatura ainda não chegou aos 14ºC o dia todo e registou 12mm de precipitação entre as 9 e as 11 horas.

Resumindo, voltámos a Março.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jun 2014 às 12:46)

A zona do Alto Tâmega durante horas debaixo de chuva, pontualmente intensa, pelo menos é o que reflecte o rain alarm e o satélite, lamentávelmnete a estação de Chaves foi uma das estações da última leva que entregou a alma ao criador, portanto não há dados. 
Parece que a chuva vai continuar nas próximas horas, desde que não venha pedra é optima para a agricultura e para preservar humidade nas florestas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2014 às 13:14)

Boas,bom dia de verão cheio de fresco natural ...já se faz ouvir a  ao longe ,céu muito nublado,com 20.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (24 Jun 2014 às 13:40)

Parou de chover finalmente. Mais de 15mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2014 às 13:44)

Boas!

Por Bragança também já se ouvem os tambores. 

Veremos no que vai dar!


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2014 às 13:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A zona do Alto Tâmega durante horas debaixo de chuva, pontualmente intensa, pelo menos é o que reflecte o rain alarm e o satélite, lamentávelmnete a estação de Chaves foi uma das estações da última leva que entregou a alma ao criador, portanto não há dados.
> Parece que a chuva vai continuar nas próximas horas, desde que não venha pedra é optima para a agricultura e para preservar humidade nas florestas.



Já voltaram todas as estações outra vez.

O site do IPMA deve andar com problemas de servidor.

De qualquer forma, e por norma, quando as estações voltam, as informações gráficas horárias ficam preenchidas.

Chaves vai com 5,8mm (0h às 12h).


----------



## Dematos (24 Jun 2014 às 14:01)

Boas, 

por aqui vai caindo umas pingas com trovoada que acabou de chegar vinda de norte!


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2014 às 14:03)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por Bragança também já se ouvem os tambores.
> 
> Veremos no que vai dar!



Entretanto chegou a chuva e continuam a ser audiveis trovões algo distantes.

Estão 18.4ºC na estção da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2014 às 14:17)

Por aqui a chuva...foram dois furos ao lado ,deu meia volta e rumou a sul ,ainda muito nublado e ficou abafado ,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## Dematos (24 Jun 2014 às 14:23)

Acabou de cair uma bela carga de agua! A luz faltou!!! 
A trovoada segue para sul!


----------



## joselamego (24 Jun 2014 às 14:55)

Boa tardes a todos,
Por Lamego um dia muito cinzento, sem sol
De manhã alguma chuva, caiu cerca de 10mm... Trovoada é que para já nada por estas bandas do douro sul
Temperatura mínima de 12,4ºC
Atual de 17,4ºC
Esta fresco...


----------



## Mr.Henrique (24 Jun 2014 às 15:21)

MSantos disse:


> Entretanto chegou a chuva e continuam a ser audiveis trovões algo distantes.
> 
> Estão 18.4ºC na estção da ESA-IPB.




Espero que hoje à noite haja trovoada como ontem. Infelizmente não consegui ir fotografar, e fiquei em casa a roer me  Hoje já posso


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jun 2014 às 15:50)

A trovoada aqui ainda não foi grande coisa, alguns roncos muito distantes e um ou outro raio mais audível, contudo choveu bem. 

Não vejo é para já  nenhuma célula no radar que possa animar o resto do dia, só se ainda vier do lado espanhol.


----------



## Dematos (24 Jun 2014 às 16:55)

Comecou a chover novamente, agora com nuvens vindas da zona da Serta! Sem trovoada, por enquanto!


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2014 às 17:35)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Espero que hoje à noite haja trovoada como ontem. Infelizmente não consegui ir fotografar, e fiquei em casa a roer me  Hoje já posso



E olha que ontem foi das boas, era cada raio. Infelizmente não tenho equipamento para grandes fotos, e a minha maquinha não tinha bateria... 

Era muita sorte hoje haver festa outra vez, mas nunca se sabe!

----------------------------------------------------------

Tarde de céu muito nublado aqui em Bragança e sem precipitação e trovoada há quase 2horas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jun 2014 às 18:45)

Muitas abertas, e uma pequena célula no radar que está a ''engordar'' mas parece ir para sul.  Fraco dia o de hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2014 às 18:55)

*Dez minutos de granizo destroem vinhas e hortas em Vila Real*

A forte queda de granizo, ao final da tarde de segunda-feira, destruiu várias culturas agrícolas no distrito de Vila Real, com destaque para a vinha e os produtos hortícolas.
Na freguesia de Barqueiros e na aldeia de Vila Jusã, no concelho de Mesão Frio, foram destruídos vários hectares de vinha. “O granizo que caiu durante cerca de dez minutos, com muita intensidade e com as pedras do tamanho de pedras de naftalina, destruiu as uvas e as videiras”, refere à Renascença o director da Adega de Mesão Frio, Pedro Pires.  Esta é uma região “de minifúndio” e “pobre”, onde as pessoas “vivem da agricultura e perderam toda a produção”. Terão sido afectados cerca de 100 produtores e uma área de cerca de 100 hectares e, segundo Pedro Pires, “metade destes lavradores não tem seguro”.
Também a região de Jales, no concelho de Vila Pouca de Aguiar, foi fustigada pelo granizo que afectou principalmente as hortas e a área de castanheiro. Norberto Pires, presidente da Junta de Vreia de Jales e produtor agrícola, foi um dos atingidos e contabiliza prejuízos na ordem dos 40 mil euros. “Destruiu-me tudo o que tinha ao ar livre e que consistia em alface, nabo e alho francês”, refere à Renascença, dando nota de que à volta “tudo o que era hortas ficou destruído”. “Foi assustador, nunca vi, foram mais ou menos dez minutos de queda de granizo, mas com uma intensidade que nunca tinha visto”, lembra.

Renascença


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2014 às 19:21)

A instabilidade vai persistindo por Trás-os-Montes... Aqui fica uma recente actualização do CentroMeteo:







Fonte: CentroMeteo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2014 às 20:59)

Boas,tarde de hoje...foi tudo ao lado ,nem um pingo ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 19.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 23.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jun 2014 às 00:23)

boas

por Gouveia a manha choveu durante 2 horitas, mas caiu certinha portanto foi uma bela rega. não houve trovoada por aqui. de tarde o céu já esteve nublado com boas abertas sem chuva. o vento também não apareceu por estas bandas. 
atualmente etsá tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 15.3ºC 

extremos:  12.7ºC minima  \  20.8ºC maxima


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2014 às 09:16)

Bom dia.

Manhã de nevoeiro, algo muito pouco comum por estas bandas no Verão.





Cerca de meia hora depois.





O nevoeiro já foi e começam a aparecer uns pequenos cumulus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2014 às 10:23)

Bom dia .

Para os mais friorentos...hoje por aqui já vai aquecer um bocadinho ,céu limpo e o vento ainda fraco de NW,com 22.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2014 às 14:03)

Boas ,mais nuvens e mais ,com 27.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jun 2014 às 14:57)

Boas 

por gouveia a manhã foi de céu encoberto e um leve nevoeiro.  ja apareceu o sol mas ja voltou a encobrir. não há vento.  quando descobre o sol este está bem quente...


----------



## Nickname (25 Jun 2014 às 15:26)

Hoje o sol ainda não apareceu, é aproveitar agora para refrescar, porque o calor, como sempre,  há-de vir.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Jun 2014 às 15:50)

Mesmo que a dinamica tormentosa a dar as últimas eis que se formou a meio de Chaves e Verín na zona de Vila Verde da Raia / Feces de Abaixo / Oimbra uma pequena célula que parece estar a descarregar com força na linha de fronteira com a Galiza.


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2014 às 16:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mesmo que a dinamica tormentosa a dar as últimas eis que se formou a meio de Chaves e Verín na zona de Vila Verde da Raia / Feces de Abaixo / Oimbra uma pequena célula que parece estar a descarregar com força na linha de fronteira com a Galiza.



Sim, ainda alguma dinâmica esta tarde. Nas montanhas aqui a norte também têm ocorrido trovoada e alguma precipitação. Por aqui apenas uns cirrus e alguns cumulus.


----------



## Nickname (25 Jun 2014 às 16:27)

O céu está a ficar muito escuro, se calhar ainda chove hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2014 às 16:47)

Sol e nuvens,vento aumentar de intendidade de WNW....brisa já a correr,a temperatura a descer ,com 25.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2014 às 18:35)

Por aqui o céu já ficou nublado por nuvens altas e médias,vento de NW,com 21.2ºC...a descer bem .

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 27.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2014 às 19:18)

Boas!

Céu muito nublado em Bragança e faz-se sentir também algum vento. Que tenha dado conta ainda não houve qualquer precipitação hoje.

Estão 19.5ºC


----------



## Nickname (25 Jun 2014 às 19:29)

Está fresco, fresquinho.  parece Outono
Hoje foi Nublado do nascer ao pôr do Sol, como eu gosto.

13.9ºC ás 19h no aeródromo, deve ser a temperatura que está aqui 100 metros abaixo, meia hora depois.
http://www.meteociel.fr/temps-reel/obs_villes.php?code2=8560 windchill de 12ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2014 às 20:37)

Céu nublado e 19,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 12,1ºC / 24,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2014 às 00:23)

Boas,céu nublado e vento fresco de WNW,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2014 às 12:01)

Bons dias .

Céu limpinho ...por aqui ainda com meia de temperatura para um dia de verão ,como está ...hoje vai aquecer mais bocadinho ,com 24.8ºC e uma ligeira brisa de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2014 às 15:13)

Boas ,céu limpo e com a temperatura a subir,com 28.5ºC...quentinho,e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2014 às 15:17)

Boas!

Dia solarengo em Bragança mas não muito quente, alguns cumulus povoam o céu.

Estão 23.9ºC na estação do IPB.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2014 às 19:31)

Boas!

Tarde calma por Bragança com algumas nuvens, uma foto de há pouco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2014 às 19:57)

Boas,hoje já chegou aos trinta ,já não acontecia há oito dias ...foram uns dias bastante suaves,ainda muito sol e já alguma brisa de NW,com 25.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 30.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2014 às 21:46)

Boas,boa brisa de NW a correr ,com 20.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2014 às 22:09)

boas

por Gouveia o dia de céu nublado com algum vento fraco durante a tarde. 
atualmente o céu continua nublado, sem vento e sigo com 18.2ºC 

extremos:  13.8ºC minima  \  24.2ºC maxima


----------



## panda (26 Jun 2014 às 22:49)

Boas
Temperatura actual *18.5ºC* e *60%Hr*

Dados de hoje  *13.3ºC* / 29.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2014 às 08:28)

Bons dias .

Por aqui tudo calmo ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 17.8ºC...hoje promete ser mais .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2014 às 11:27)

Boas ,céu limpo e já com sol quente...vai subindo o mercurio,com 23.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2014 às 15:26)

Boas ,algum vento de WSW,com 28.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2014 às 18:48)

Boas ...tarde cheio de sol,hoje já não chegou ao trinta ,algum vento de WSW,com 28.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 29.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2014 às 21:01)

Bons ventos a correr de NW...boa sensação para o final da tarde ,com 22.8ºC.

Os próximos dias parecem ser ainda com temperaturas de não chamuscar...muito bom .


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jun 2014 às 21:51)

boas

Por Gouveia o dia foi de sol, com vento fraco da parte da tarde. 
atualmente céu limpo, apesar de ver ao longe uma parede de nuvens para os lados do caramulo agora sem vento e sigo com 18.2ºC

extremos:  14.9ºC minima  \  24.2ºC maxima


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2014 às 22:54)

Boas!

Dia de céu quase sempre pouco nublado aqui pelo Nordeste. 

Não aqueceu muito por aqui hoje a estação da ESA-IPB registou 24.4 de máxima, neste momento a mesma estação marca 17.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2014 às 23:03)

Uma boa noite de verão cheia de ar fresco natural...boa para arejar a casa ,lá fora vai nos 19.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2014 às 11:05)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia arejado ....muitas nuvens e vento moderado de WNW,com 21.2ºC...boa frescura .


----------



## Dan (28 Jun 2014 às 11:22)

Bom dia.

Mais um aguaceiro ligeiro esta manhã e a temperatura desce para 16,7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (28 Jun 2014 às 12:10)

20ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## keipha (28 Jun 2014 às 12:21)

18° por aqui. Dia bastante nublado com aguaceiros fracos. Já vou com acumulado de 2,5mm. Agora começou a chover mais intenso...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2014 às 15:43)

Boas ...por aqui muitas nuvens,a chuva está a ficar toda pela serras antes de chegar aqui ,com 23.5ºC e boa frescura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2014 às 20:54)

Boas,bons ventos que por aqui correm...frescura total ,siga o verão,muito bom ,algumas nuvens e com 18.7ºC.

Dados de 14.3ºC / 24.1ºC .


----------



## Dan (28 Jun 2014 às 20:56)

Um dia agradável. Alguma chuva de manhã, mas a tarde já bem mais soalheira.





Por agora 18,2ºC e um céu quase sem nuvens.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jun 2014 às 22:34)

Por Lamego choveu de manhã, de tarde muito sol
temperatura máxima de 22ºc
Atual de 15,0ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Jun 2014 às 00:08)

Céu limpo e 14,1ºC.

Extremos do dia 28: 14,1ºC / 21,3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jun 2014 às 00:22)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu nublado, com vento fraco da parte da tarde. 
ao final da tarde encobriu e assim está, com vento fraco e sigo com 14.9ºC

extremos:  14.3ºC minima  \  22.7ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2014 às 10:13)

Bons dias .

O bom fresco natural que ainda reside por aqui ,céu limpo e a brisa já vai correndo ,com 19.1ºC .


----------



## Dan (29 Jun 2014 às 11:13)

Bom dia.


Um céu quase sem nuvens e 18,5ºC por aqui. Mínima de 9,2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (29 Jun 2014 às 11:42)

Céu praticamente limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 15.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2014 às 13:25)

Boas ,céu limpo e o sol bem quentinho ,com 23.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2014 às 20:34)

Boas,por aqui desde do meio da tarde...a brisa de NW a varrer o ar quente ,uma maravilha este ar natural ,o dia todo foi de céu limpo e continua ,com 21.9ºC e bons ventos .

Dados de hoje 13.0ºC / 27.1ºC .


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2014 às 20:59)

Boas!

Tarde agradável de sol em Bragança sem muito calor e com uma leve brisa, tempo ideal para passear!

Deixo aqui uma foto do nosso Castelo hoje por volta das 16h.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jun 2014 às 21:26)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente pouco nublado, com algum vento durante o dia. 
atualmente esta na mesma, céu nublado agora sem vento e sigo com 18.8ºC 

extremos:  11.6ºC minima  \  23.3ºC maxima


----------



## xtremebierzo (29 Jun 2014 às 23:22)

Boas, día fresco, agora mesmo *7.2ºC*


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2014 às 09:11)

Manhã fresca também em Portugal.

Algumas estações da rede do IPMA às 7h:

Lamas de Mouro *2,5ºC*
Montalegre *5,6ºC*
Carrazeda de Ansiães *6,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2014 às 12:01)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de verão cheio de sol...já vai aquecendo ,para o mês que vêm ai a seguir...vai começar mais fresco ,por mim tudo bem ,com 25.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2014 às 14:32)

Boas ...céu limpo e vai ficando ,com 28.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2014 às 19:07)

Alguns valores mínimos do dia de ontem, na rede do IPMA:

Carrazeda de Ansiães *4,4ºC* 
Lamas de Mouro *4,9ºC* 
Guarda *5,4ºC* 
Moimenta da Beira *6,0ºC* 
Montalegre *6,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2014 às 19:18)

Dan disse:


> Alguns valores mínimos do dia de ontem, na rede do IPMA:
> 
> Carrazeda de Ansiães *4,4ºC*
> Lamas de Mouro *4,9ºC*
> ...



Belas minimas.
O registo de hoje em Lamas de Mouro foi ainda mais baixo. 
Interessante como nesta altura do ano,em determinados locais, ainda ocorre formação de geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2014 às 19:26)

Boas ,para terminar o mês...ainda chegou aos trinta ,céu limpo e a brisa de NW já a fazer o seu trabalho...varrer o ar quente ,com 25.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 30.0ºC .


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2014 às 19:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belas minimas.
> O registo de hoje em Lamas de Mouro foi ainda mais baixo.
> Interessante como nesta altura do ano,em determinados locais, ainda ocorre formação de geada.



Sim, já muito perto do período menos propenso à ocorrência de geadas, que compreende o mês de Julho e os primeiros 15/20 dias de Agosto.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2014 às 19:42)

Boas!

Dia de sol mas algo ventoso em Bragança, por agora o céu vai ficando mais nublado e a estação do IPB marca 20.3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2014 às 19:52)

Dan disse:


> Sim, já muito perto do período menos propenso à ocorrência de geadas, que compreende o mês de Julho e os primeiros 15/20 dias de Agosto.



Nestas situações lembro-me sempre de Gimonde, aquela zona deve ter um elevado numero de dias(anual) com geada.
Por lá as minimas tambem devem andar baixas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2014 às 22:06)

Boas,continua a brisa de NW...bom fresco ,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jun 2014 às 23:39)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo com algumas nuvens agora para o final do dia. 
o vento soprou contante de N ou NW fraco. 

tal como agora vento sopra fraco sem vento e sigo com 16.3ºC 

extremos:  12.5ºC minima  \  23.8ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (1 Jul 2014 às 00:43)

Por Lamego dia de céu azul, apenas ao fim do dia começaram a vir algumas nuvens
neste momento está nublado.
Dados de hoje:
Máxima de 22ºC
Mínima de 12ºC
Atual de 15,1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jul 2014 às 01:58)

Chuva fraca ou chuvisco e 17ºC.


----------

